#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  02 04.07.12 - Очистительная практика Нюнгне в Джонанг

## Kirill M

москва, окружной проезд 16, комната 113.

*2-4 июля - Центр Джонангпа - ретрит по практике "Нюнгне"*
*02.07.12г. - "Подготовительный день".*
18-30 – сбор, уборка помещения и алтаря. 21-00 – Лекция “Польза от практики “Нюнгне’”
*03.07.12г. – “Основной день”*
8-00 – 12-00 - 1 сессия - (Принятия обетов молчания, не пьём, не едим и т.д.) 12-00 – 14-00 - перерыв 14-00 – 18-00 – 2 сессия 18-00 – 19-00 – перерыв 19-00 – 22-00 – 3 сессия
*04.07.12г. – “Заключительный день”*
04-00 – 04-30 – Окончание ретрита (снятие обетов) "Нюнгне" проводится по тексту 7-го Далай - Ламы. (подношение 500р.) Ретрит проводит Дмитрий Зуев. При себе иметь: cменную - чистую одежду, туалетные принадлежности, спальник, коврик.
"Нюнгне" проводится по тексту 7-го Далай - Ламы.
Адрес: г. Москва, Окружной пр-д 16, комн 113, м. Партизанская.
www.jonangpa.ru

https://www.facebook.com/events/3814...context=create

----------


## Нико

А почему только один день? Нюнгнэ же два полных дня занимает. Ну, и одна сессия, последняя, на третий день с утра.

----------

